# Offline NDS Save Converter Updated to 2.1



## evandixon (Apr 23, 2011)

Because of lack of suggestions, I am only updating this tool with things that I use personally.  If no one suggests anything, then releases will continue to be like this (hint, hint).[/p]



			
				changelog said:
			
		

> v2.1 Beta: (2011-3-15) [Released 4-23-2011 because no one ever suggests anything, so I forgot about it]
> -Remembers Open/Save dialog locations separately (unfortunately, only for the current session)
> -Improved stability of reading game names of multi-save save files (ex Mario.1.sav, Other Game Name.7.sav)






Source



Official Download



Filetrip Download

The moral of this post? Start suggesting: new features, bug fixes, easter eggs, etc, so the update will be big enough to actually deserve a front page post.

Random: I added this a while ago (should work on the version before this): Ask it if it is easter. *wonders if anyone will find it*
[Edit]: I had an outdated file in the old download.  It is now fixed if your copy has "(Real)" in the filename.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

option to convert multiple saves?


----------



## evandixon (Apr 23, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> option to convert multiple saves?


Yes! A suggestion!  This will be what I work on next.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

would you put a limit to it? or is it going to be as much saves as we have?

oh, and please let it be drag and drop


----------



## evandixon (Apr 23, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> would you put a limit to it? or is it going to be as much saves as we have?
> 
> oh, and please let it be drag and drop


The limit will be as many as possible until the program crashes from lack of memory.

As for drag and drop, I'll have to look up on how to do that, but I do plan on being able to set some individual properties on each file (not nessessarily being in the same directory).  If you select a DS ROM, then it will try and find all saves that go with that ROM.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 23, 2011)

Great work on this! I remember years back when I first got into the DS flashcart scene and I used Shunyweb all the time. It's AWESOME to have a good offline version of that now, years later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I know a suggestion. You know the "Action Replay MAX DUO dock"? 

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-1e-49-en-70-mkl.html

It's an awesome device I used to have and I forgot what save type it supports, but I ALWAYS wanted a way to convert those saves into flashcart compatible saves offline. I don't know where mine went, hopefully I can find it...

If you could add support for it that would be awesome.


----------



## evandixon (Apr 24, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Great work on this! I remember years back when I first got into the DS flashcart scene and I used Shunyweb all the time. It's AWESOME to have a good offline version of that now, years later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should already support that format.  I would think that "Action Replay MAX" is no different than the "Action Replay MAX Duo", if it is a different device.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Save File Formats
> Action Replay DSi
> Action Replay Media Edition
> Acekard 2
> ...



I didn't see Action Replay MAX on there, so I didn't know it had support for it. I just saw DSi and Media and I know those are not the same.

AH. I see. I started it up and saw, it IS supported. Thanks.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 24, 2011)

Make it faster?

When I used it, it took a while to open.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 24, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Make it faster?
> 
> When I used it, it took a while to open.



Lol that's a good one. I thought it crashed on startup for a minute.


----------



## evandixon (Apr 24, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's odd.
Starts fine on my computer.  Perhaps memory, processing power, or hard drive speed could influence it.
Are you running on 32 bit Windows perhaps?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 24, 2011)

No, I'm on 64 bit Ultimate.

And my computer... the specs I can't recall off the top of my head, but it has a  Dual Core CPU and 4 GB RAM. It's strong enough to run Portal 2 Smoothly.


----------



## evandixon (Apr 24, 2011)

How many seconds does it take to load?  When launching the final file on my computer, it takes less than a second to start, when compiling in Visual Studio, about 3 seconds.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm.... I deleted it and re-extracted it while running VLC media player, Firefox, and Photoshop CS5 and it opens in a half a second now. >_>

I guess it was only the first time I opened it, I can't seem to recreate the slow startup.

I guess it's better that way


----------



## evandixon (Apr 24, 2011)

That's good.

I added this a while ago (should work on the version before this): Ask it if it is easter. *wonders if anyone will find it*


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 24, 2011)

Official download link is 'broken':

```
http://saves.uniquegeeks.net/index/saves/Offline NDS Save Converter 2.1 Beta.zip&quot;
```


Also, it seems to be fast now... kinda anyway.
First run takes ~10 seconds to start up, second took ~3 seconds, after that it's ~1 second (for both 'regular' and classic).
Windows 7 32bit


----------



## evandixon (Apr 24, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Official download link is 'broken':
> 
> ```
> http://saves.uniquegeeks.net/index/saves/Offline NDS Save Converter 2.1 Beta.zip"
> ...


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 24, 2011)

I've got two suggestions:

1. Make an option for overwriting the original file, so that you don't have to browse for a new location to save the converted file to (might be handy for people who get their saves from gamefaqs or other sites)

2.  Make it compatible with file association, so that you can double-click on your save file in explorer, and load the save already in the program, instead of searching for the save every time in the dialog box.

Other than that, nice work, i don't really have a use to it to be frank, but it really looks nice and it works good as well.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 25, 2011)

Batch convert savefiles? Like.. Choosing a directory of savefiles to convert :>


----------



## evandixon (Apr 25, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Batch convert savefiles? Like.. Choosing a directory of savefiles to convert :>


Comming soon.  Right now it is a half-baked feature.  I can release a preview if anyone wants.


----------



## Ranguna167 (Jul 1, 2011)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please do that, and I'll help with the batch.
Maybe I'll edit it to drag and drop the save to the batch, I don't promise anything but if i come across anything then I'll put it in the code end send it to you!
It may take a few time because right now I'm writing a game for the TI-84+ calculator, it still has some bugs but it is fine to me. (if anyone wants to participate in the beta, PM me...)


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you very much, just work great the latest version XD


----------

